# [OFF] HTPC sous nunux, histoire d'une victoire...

## El_Goretto

Raaah, comment ça fait plaisir d'avoir enfin un système qui marche après des mois de lutte...

A noël dernier (2008, c'est vous dire si c'est récent), j'ai réussi à convaincre mon père (utilisateur de bubuntu depuis maintenant +1an à la maison) de tenter l'aventure du HTPC, en profitant du fait qu'il changeait de PC et que donc on avait des pièces potentiellement utilisable. 

Cahier des charges:

*tuner Satellite pour du CanalSat et du Canal+, avec support de la HD, soit du "DVB-S2"  (choix: Technotrend S2 3650-CI + powercam pro)

*tuner TNT, soit du "DVB-T" (récup' Terratec Cinergy T2)

*connectique HDMI à l'écran TV (choix: ATI HD4350, de marque, refroidie en passif)

*boitier HTPC de marque, pour mettre du µATX et des cartes PCI normales, pas low profile quoi (pour récupérer une carte PCI wifi)

*récupération d'une carte mère avec CPU AMD64 3200+.

Ce qui a mal tourné... avec ouinouin:

*travailler sur le bestiau uniquement les week-end chez les parents... donc temps sur la machine chronométré pour ne pas avoir l'air d'un fils "autiste".

*le support du DVB-S2 sous linux, j'ose même pas vous dire comment c'est expérimental... et encore, depuis noël, ça s'est stabilisé et une API a finalement été choisie pour intégration dans le noyal linux au court de l'année (S2API).

*du coup je suis parti sur du windows XP au départ, loi de l'emmerdement minimal. Sauf que des logiciels media center sous ouinouin, yen a des tas, mais des qui gèrent la TV, yen a plus des  masses. Alors à part MediaPortal et GBPVR, hors ouinouin XP-MCE (MediaCenter Edition), point de salut.

*Galères sur galères avec Mediaportal, je "perds" mon tuner TNT à chaque reboot...

*Galères sur galères avec le tuner satellite: finalement, j'accuserais volontiers les drivers. Parce que même l'appli livrée avec le tuner déconne bien comme il faut de façon chronique.

*le site de technotrend est down. ya juste un mail en accueil. Même pas de section DL pour les anciens drivers...

Il y a encore 1 mois, j'étais donc dégouté de la vie (bon, j'exagère un peu), j'avais une merde digitale dans une belle boîte chromée.

Ce qui m'a sauvé... "sur un malentendu, ça peut passer":

*j'avais collé un dual boot avec une Mythbuntu. Parce que je suis un fénéant, mais surtout parce que bubuntu, mon paternel connait, et que loi de l'emmerdement minimal pour mythtv... vous avez saisi l'idée.

*et là c'est le drame... parce que rappelez-vous, j'ai une ATI HD4350 dans la boîte à tonnerre. Et donc fatalement, pas d'image au premier reboot... Bon, comme j'en ai matté des fglrx, et des coriaces en plus, je lui ai fait sa fête. Au final, table rase pour xorg, et un ati-config plus tard, c'était tout bon.

*suite à mes ennuis sur XP, j'avais complètement abandonné ouinouin. J'étais même décidé à revendre le tuner satellite et en acheter un autre. 

*à tout hasard, j'essaie un snapshot de V4L contenant des drivers potentiellement compatibles avec le tuner... et ça compile. Encore plus fort, ça se charge et çà reconnait mon matos. Nom de nom!

*du coup, je me rends compte que je n'ai pas de son sur la TV, à travers le HDMI. Plusieurs WE plus tard, et une recompilation complète (et inutile) d'ALSA tout juste sorti plus tard, je me rends compte que je n'ai aucune amélioration. Car j'avais déjà un périphérique HDMI fonctionnel, depuis le début. Sauf que ALSA ne l'utilisait pas par défaut. Un fichier .asoundrc plus tard, et magie, j'ai du son (prettywoman.mp3 n'a jamais sonné aussi doux à mes oreilles).

*Bon, là j'ai une machine multimédia fonctionnelle sous linux, reste à vérifier si le tuner satellite fonctionne.

*MythTV est une usine à gaz, un truc abomiffreux à configurer, et j'apprends que Kaffeine 0.8.8 gère nouvellement le DVB-S2.

*Magie! Avec Kafféinse, "Ca marche".

*Et j'en suis même sur le luc, ça marche d'enfer. Je zappe comme un fou, aucun des pépins constatés sous ouinouin! Bon, la HD rame mortel, le CPU est trop juste et au taquet d'après "top".

Du coup, je reprends espoir, et me lance à fond:

*mythtv marche presque... pas mal de bidouilles, j'arrive à zapper sur des chaines, mais  il plante sur les chaines que je ne suis pas sensé voir (pas d'abonnement).

*changé le filtre mythtv deinterlace par défaut (bob2x), car il bugge avec fglrx (comme par hasard). Il affiche 2 images côté à côtes. Rigolo. 5 mins.  :Smile: 

Maintenant, j'en suis là:

*mythtv rame. Plus précisément, cela n'est pas fluide à 100%, le framerate tombe parfois sans raison. Sur le satellite, mais même à la lecture DVD! Le CPU n'est pas en cause, ni le tuner pour le coup. Kaffeine n'a pas ce problème. Je cherche encore pourquoi.

Mais bref, j'ai été sidéré par le résultat sous linux (stabilité, fiabilité), alors que j'en étais malade sous Windows...

Pour une fois que c'est dans ce sens...

Allez, j'y crois à mort, pour noël 2009, il aura son HTPC, mon paternel...

----------

## Oupsman

T'as tenu tout ce temps avec un HTPC sous Windows ? J'ai testé le media center de XP (MS MCE 2005 je crois) et j'en rigole encore (ceux de Vista et de Seven ne valant guère mieux à mon goût). Mon HTPC est sous Gentoo, avec Freevo et fonctionne comme une horloge suisse  :Smile: 

----------

## gregool

juste une question les gars, j'avais tenté le HTPC Gentoo Box l'hiver dernier mais j'ai un peu laché l'affaire parceque je n'ai jamais résolu mon PB de tearing a la lecture des vidéos avec ma HD4850.

sur cette machine j'ai donc un pauv' XP qui marche tranquillou, j'avais mis ça pour jouer aussi, mais en fait je ne joue jamais...

donc je ne profite pas trop de la carte mais bref, tout ça pour dire, est ce que c'est corrigé ce pb avec les derniers drivers ATI ou pas?

----------

## boozo

Une autre question également pour culture G.  :   à une époque (lointaine) xbmc avait la part belle mais depuis le temps avec les avancées est-ce toujours un concurrent sérieux ? (je crois que oui vu qu'ils ont intégré le mythtv depuis nan ?)

----------

## El_Goretto

@boozo: xbmc... ne gère pas la TV. hop, poubelle.  :Smile: 

@gregool: même problème, la video sync n'est pas fonctionnelle. Mais comme l'écran TV est récalcitrant (il se met en 1125i... super michel, sa résolution est 1024x768 native et c'est pourtant ce que je lui fournis), je me dis que le refresh rate de l'écran n'est peut être pas bon. Cf le post de la banane magique, il y a un comparatif des drivers pour ATI... et aucun des libres ne fait à la fois HDMI et sync video. Affaire à suivre.

----------

## boozo

mmh ? sûr ?

Au début il y avait un script il me semble mais je crois avoir lu qqpart qu'ils avaient intégré un support mythtv depuis ? Tu es catégorique ou je me lance dans des recherches   :Sad: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Je ne me base que sur la liste des features de xbmc... à toi de voir.

Mais j'espère que tu ne parles pas du truc qui se lance sur une xbox et sert simplement de frontend à mythtv  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

arf! c'était p't'êt mythtv en backend en effet... je citais de tête dsl  :Sad:   navré pour le bruit !

----------

## oxomichael

Bonsoir,

Juste une question pour savoir, j'ai une Terratec Cinergy T2 et à une époque j'avais réussi à faire fonctionner la télécommande

Est ce que tu aurais la config pour la télécommande....

Enfin même le processus si possible avec lirc si tu utilise cette télécommande bien sur.

----------

## jaypeche

Salut El'Goretto,

 *Quote:*   

> @boozo: xbmc... ne gère pas la TV. hop, poubelle. 

 

Ton post à plus de 6 mois et la situtation a bien changé, XBMC SVN pvr-testing2 est vraiment bleuffant et supporte maintenant VDR comme Backend. J'en suis vraiment satisfait même si le zapping est un peu lent parfois, mais ça vaut le detour, alors pkoi pa faire plaisir à "PApa" ?

Je te balance qq liens :

http://passion-xbmc.org/support-xbmc-linux/%28gentoo-debug%29-probleme-avec-xbmc-svn-branch-pvr-testing2/

http://passion-xbmc.org/tutoriels-linux/%28howto-gentoo-linux%29-installation-rapide-de-xbmc-sous-gentoo-linux-4975/

http://pingwho.homelinux.org/eblog/index.php?tag/Gentoo

http://pingwho.homelinux.org/pub/gentoo/ftp/packages/media-tv/xbmc/screenshots/

Si ça peut aider ... 

++

----------

## El_Goretto

Cad dire que tout ce qui peut me faciliter la vie est bienvenue.

Note que tes aventures ne me rassurent pas des masses, quand je vois l'investissement que tu y as mis, j'en aurais pas le temps perso...

Par contre, si ça marche out of the box avec ton tuto, pourquoi pas... mais je ne voudrais pas me palucher une install de gentoo sur un vieux tromblon pendant 1 week-end entier et bloquer sur une merdouille pour la n-ième fois... Surtout que toi, le DVB-S2, c'est un aspect que tu n'as pas couvert sur ton système  :Smile: 

Bon, je renote XBMC, mais j'attends un peu que ça se décante, histoire au moins que qu'une version passe en beta  :Smile: 

Ah, et ce que vous ne savez pas, c'est que mon popa n'a tj pas son système, car Ubuntu étant ce qu'il est, un étron bien packagée, le drivers fglrx fourni d'origine est broken sur la version 9.10 sur certains modèles de GPU (dont le mien, fatalement). Bravo canonical, c'est bien la peine de nous bloquer avec vos releases binaires si c'est pour faire çà.

Autre feedback: j'ai acquis une nvidia 9200 entre temps, ben ya pas photo, ça marche direct, mais alors le son HDMI est pourri. Là dessus, le matériel sur les ATI HD4xxx est largement de meilleure qualité.

--

edit: oups, skystar, j'avais pas vu, ça doit etre du DVB-S çà, finalement, ya peut être moyen de moyenner  :Smile: 

----------

## jaypeche

Salut,

Tu disais :

 *Quote:*   

> Note que tes aventures ne me rassurent pas des masses, quand je vois l'investissement que tu y as mis, j'en aurais pas le temps perso... 

 

Personnlement entre la découverte de ce soft et sa compilation, configuration, et optimisation complète, il m'a fallut une semaine environ...

Ne te laisse pas impressionner par la difficulté, car le jeu en vaut la chandelle, et Gentoo permet d'avoir un système très stable. Il est possible de mettre en place la même solution sous Ubuntu et bcp plus facilement; il suffit d'utiliser les dépot PPA launchpad.net branche VDR et XBMC (cf https://launchpad.net/~the-vdr-team + https://launchpad.net/~henningpingel/+archive/xbmc).

Cela prends moi de tps que tu ne peux le penser, c'est toujours pareil, il faut l'avoir installer une fois pour maitriser...

Les grands esprits se rencontrent :  *Quote:*   

> edit: oups, skystar, j'avais pas vu, ça doit etre du DVB-S çà, finalement, ya peut être moyen de moyenner 

 

Tout à fait msieur ! Et içi l'ebuild magique pour les cartes d'abos : http://pingwho.homelinux.org/pub/gentoo/ftp/overlay/media-plugins/vdr-sc-hg/

C'est içi tout l'intérêt de Gentoo, car cela évite de compiler VDR et ses plugins "from Scratch" comme sur Ubuntu et ainsi obtenir ce que veux...   :Cool: 

Conçernant la HD :

 *Quote:*   

> Surtout que toi, le DVB-S2, c'est un aspect que tu n'as pas couvert sur ton système

 

C'est vrai ! Simplement parce que mon matériel, n'est pas suffisament récent pour supporter la HDTV, et que la version PVR en dévellopement  de XBMC n'intègre pas le support VDPAU Nvidia, il faut attendre la fusion des deux branches. Par contre je pense qu'avec une ATi ReadonHD ça doit le faire. Pour ce qui est des drivers DVB-S2 HD c'est içi : http://pingwho.homelinux.org/pub/gentoo/ftp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg/

 :Arrow:   Hacker vaillant, rien d'impossible ! (C'est pas de moi, mais c'est tellement vrai..)

Captures d'écran :

*                           http://pingwho.homelinux.org/pub/gentoo/ftp/packages/media-tv/xbmc/screenshots/screenshot007.png

*                           http://pingwho.homelinux.org/pub/gentoo/ftp/packages/media-tv/xbmc/screenshots/screenshot006.png

*                           http://pingwho.homelinux.org/pub/gentoo/ftp/packages/media-tv/xbmc/screenshots/screenshot005.png

 :Exclamation:  Les images parlent d'elles mêmes, et Hop MythTV et son usine à gaz, poubelle ! mdr !

Hardware :

* Intel Pentium 4 Prescott EM64T 3.2Ghz - 1.5 Go DDR2-533Mhz - CM Intel VIA P4M800 Pro

* HDD 2x 250 Go Seagate Barracuda SATA-2 - 7200tr/min

* Carte Nvidia Geforce 6200GS AGP 8x 256Mo Turbocache

* Carte DVB-s Skystar2 rev 5.x PCI - Pinnacle PCTV DVB-t USB Stick Solo - DisecQ Astra19.2E && Hotbird13E

* Lecteur Infinity USB Unlimited Phoenix Card for CanalSAT(c) France

* Télécommande Soundgraph IMonPAD

* Hercules  XPS510 Dolby Surround 5.1

* Sony Ericsson W200i Multimedia GSM 'USB Mass Storage'

* Clé USB 2.0 Hewlett Packard Flash drive v100W 8Go

* FreeBOX HD v5.xx ADSL 2+

----------

## El_Goretto

HAhaaaaa...

Bon, j'ai quasiment toute la base qui fonctionne...

driver tuner DVB-S2 grâce au dépôt: http://mercurial.intuxication.org/hg/s2-liplianin/

wifi broadcom 4306 si pénible sous les différentes releases bubuntu (tous les 6 mois, un coup je te supporte, un coup tu sors), ici kernel perso + ebuild firmware standard de portage = finger in the nose

Sauf...

l'audio sur HDMI pour l'ATI HD4350, car pour les puces r700, on croise les doigts, ça figure au programme du kernel 2.6.34 à venir.

XBMC en branche pvr... ne compile pas. C'est moche, c'est un peu la pièce maîtresse du bousin  :Smile:  Je me suis basé sur ta doc, jaypeche: http://manuel.xbmc.fr/index.php?title=Compiler_XBMC_sur_Gentoo_Linux_10.1 Avec la modification de l'URL pour prendre la branche PVR-testing2 qui est celle qui m'interesse, si j'ai bien compris.

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-tv/xbmc-9999 from unknown repo

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * CPV:  media-tv/xbmc-9999

 * REPO:

 * USE:  aac alsa amd64 css elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib sse sse2 userland_GNU xrandr

>>> Unpacking source...

 * subversion update start -->

 *      repository: http://xbmc.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/xbmc/branches/pvr-testing2

À la révision 29682.

 *    working copy: /usr/portage/distfiles/svn-src/xbmc/branches/pvr-testing2

[...]

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-9999/work/xbmc-9999 ...

[...]

 * econf: updating xbmc-9999/xbmc/lib/libsamplerate/Cfg/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-ccache --disable-optimizations --enable-external-libraries --enable-goom --enable-gl --disable-webserver --disable-avahi --enable-dvdcss --disable-debug --enable-faac --disable-joystick --disable-mid --disable-profiling --disable-pulse --disable-vdpau --enable-xrandr

configure: error: cannot find install-sh or install.sh in build-aux "."/build-aux

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-9999/work/xbmc-9999/config.log

 * ERROR: media-tv/xbmc-9999 failed:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 3030:  Called econf '--disable-ccache' '--disable-optimizations' '--enable-external-libraries' '--enable-goom' '--enable-gl' '--disable-webserver' '--disable-avahi' '--enable-dvdcss' '--disable-debug' '--enable-faac' '--disable-joystick' '--disable-mid' '--disable-profiling' '--disable-pulse' '--disable-vdpau' '--enable-xrandr'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  544:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

```

----------

## El_Goretto

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=311439

Problème précédent la compilation résolu: il faut ajouter .bootstrap comme indiqué, et emerger cvs...

----------

## El_Goretto

Allez, on ajoute https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=305969 et --enable-goom à virer de l'ebuild, et enfin XBMC compile et s'installe.

Maintenant, l'audio sur HDMI: ati-drivers 10.4 plante xorg 1.7.3, reste à tenter radeonhd et éventuellement radeon/KMS du noyau 2.6.34rc.

----------

## El_Goretto

Ah au fait, je vous  ai pas dit, mais "ça marche" depuis un certains temps déjà.

Les drivers radeon opensources supportent l'audio sur HDMI sans prise de tête, et au final j'ai réussi à avoir un XBMC "PVR" DVB-T, avec backend tvheadend (ebuild custo en se basant sur le repo d'un mec qui a backporté des patchs du SVN sur la beta Dharma, et non le SVN pvr-testing2 qui n'est pas à jour côté clients PVR).

Par contre, j'ai dû abandonner le backend VDR qui plantait dès que j'avais 2 flux videos en parallèle (genre 1 enregistrement en cours et un autre channel ouvert, malgré un double tuner).

Malgré tout, le DVB-S, c'est pas encore fait avec tvheadend, affaire à suivre.

----------

## Fenril

Bonsoir la communauté,

Je up ce topic car je tente l'aventure HTPC sur le PC du salon, avec un double tuner DVB-S / DVB-T (Hauppauge HVR 3000). Sur le PC, j'ai installé Gentoo (je n'en démord pas et je l'ai tellement utilisé que maintenant l'installer sur un post n'est plus qu'une simple formalité). Apparemment, je n'ai pas encore connaissance de toutes les difficultés qu'il peut avoir avec XBMC, je ne suis même pas certain d'arriver à quelque chose de pleinement fonctionnel, mais je vais tenter d'en faire part des problèmes rencontrés et d'une éventuelle solution. Je teste avec la version 10.1

----------

## El_Goretto

XBMC tout seul, logiquement ce n'est pas très compliqué. Mais la version de dev avec PVR, là par contre, ya du poil...  :Smile: 

Il te faudra fréquenter leur forum et te tenir au jus, moi ça fait un moment que je n'ai pas remis les mains dedans, et il va bien falloir que je fasse un MAJ du htpc un jour... argh.

----------

## Fenril

Bon, en fait je vais pas essayer avec la 10.1, c'est assez flou, mais on dirait que je vais pas pouvoir profiter du DVB avec cette version. Je vais essayer la version git.

Sinon pour lancer automatiquement XBMC, il suffit de mettre "exec xbmc-standalone" dans le .xinitrc c'est ça ?

----------

## Poussin

Sans jouer avec les cartes DVB*, j'ai tenté l'aventure XBMC sur une petite machine comme « centre multimédia » et bien qu'il semble que vous trouviez ça facile, j'émets quelques doutes. Bien entendu, l'installation via portage ne pose pas de problème. Cependant, quand je lance XBMC, la première fois, il ne se lance pas (il y a bien un process, mais rien de visible). La seconde fois, il se lance! (youpie). Pour la fermeture, c'est la misère, ça fait planter X et tout le Schmilblick, et je suis obligé de le killer à la main.

Des conseils, des remarques, des critiques, des fantasmes?

----------

## El_Goretto

@Poussin: comme conseils, oui, prendre les problèmes 1 par 1 entre la machine et l'OS avant d'attaquer XBMC. Par exemple, vérifier que l'accélération video matérielle 3D est active, que le son fonctionne (si hdmi), que X est stable, etc. avant de se lancer dasn XBMC/PVR qui va apporter son lot de problème à lui (lui ou la partie PVR, hein).

Étape par étape...

----------

## Poussin

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> @Poussin: comme conseils, oui, prendre les problèmes 1 par 1 entre la machine et l'OS avant d'attaquer XBMC. Par exemple, vérifier que l'accélération video matérielle 3D est active, que le son fonctionne (si hdmi), que X est stable, etc. avant de se lancer dasn XBMC/PVR qui va apporter son lot de problème à lui (lui ou la partie PVR, hein).
> 
> Étape par étape...

 

Entièrement d'accord! Le soucis, c'est que tout semble rouler. La config est assez simple, à base d'intel. Côté accélération matérielle 3D, bah faut pas lui demander la lune non plus du coup  :Smile:  (mais ça roule)

J'en fais juste un jukebox, donc la partie PVR, je m'en passe. Ca fonctionne très bien pour lire des vidéos avec mplayer. Si ça ne tenait qu'à moi, bah je fais très bien avec mplayer, mais la petite famille préfèrerait une télécommande et une interface facile. Et donc avant de m'attaquer à la télécommande, je tente juste XBMC avec un clavier souris.

A l'utilisation, pas de problème, mais c'est vraiment à la fermeture (et au faux départ). Du coup, je n'ose même pas tenter de le lancer automatiquement au démarrage de la machine (je n'ai d'ailleurs trouvé aucune solution élégante actuellement, mais c'est une autre histoire)

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> A l'utilisation, pas de problème, mais c'est vraiment à la fermeture (et au faux départ). Du coup, je n'ose même pas tenter de le lancer automatiquement au démarrage de la machine (je n'ai d'ailleurs trouvé aucune solution élégante actuellement, mais c'est une autre histoire)

 

Sur ce point, j'avais choisi la solution de facilité avec gdm et le login automatique de l'utilisateur xbmc avec une session de type .... xbmc  :Smile: . L'arrêt ne posait pas problème. (attention, je parle d'une version de dev avec pvr qui date de plus d'un an... même si en théorie, il n'y a pas eu de release majeure depuis).

Ça permettait aux utilisateurs d'avoir quand même accès à un bureau lxde en cas de besoin (en cas de lecture problématique d'une vidéo avec xbmc, contourné en utilisant vlc par exemple).

D'ailleurs coup de gueule pour l'embarquement de codecs tout pourris dans xbmc, le nombre de vidéos qui ne passent pas est bien trop important à mon goût, en version stable dharmachin.

Sinon à l'utilisation xbmc sur un htpc, c'est plutôt confortable effectivement, j'ai les parents qui ont un mini-clavier/trackball et ils s'en servent... déjà, rien que çà, c'est haut critère qualité  :Wink: 

----------

## Ezka

J'ai une boite dans ce genre ( hard : atom D520 + nvidia + telco logitech ; soft : gentoo, xbmc, samba, nginx ...) mon seul point noir c'est la télco ... la moitié de la telco fonctionne comme un clavier et l'autre partie comme une telco infrarouge. Du coup c'est une merde noire à configurer sur xbmc  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Niveau lancement j'ai fait ultra simple dans le rc.local :

```
su -u xbmc -c startx
```

Et un truc un peu moche pour toujours revenir sur xbmc quoi qu'il advienne dans .xinitrc du user xbmc :

```
while 1; do

xbmc-standalone

done

```

Je suis pas mécontent de xbmc, j'ai pas nécessairement de difficulté pour lire les vidéos quelque soit le format, il faut faire attention aux flags utilisés pour ffmpeg, puisque xbmc est finalement un frontend sur ffmpeg. J'ai bindé un script pour killer xbmc quand celui-ci se bloque pendant 10 plombes à cause d'un plugin foireux, désactivé le shutdown bref pas grand chose pour que ça marche comme je le voulais. Avec le driver nvidia ça décode le 1080p sans problème même pendant une compilation =D. On peut quitter l'application et revenir dessus en quelque seconde (les podcasts ne s'update que comme ça =( ), la tuer en cas de problème etc ... sans affecter ni le serveur samba, ni rien d'autre en fait.

Un plugin super cool de xbmc c'est le téléchargement des sous-titres ... là moi j'ai qu'un mot ... merveilleux =D

----------

